# Rahmenloses Fenster (Startvorgang)



## Scarlatti (16. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern beim Start meines Programms eine Art Startbild in der Mitte des Bildschirms positionieren mit Verlaufsanzeige. Also so ähnlich, wie es bei fast jedem Programm der Fall ist (Netbeans, Eclipse, Adobe Photoshop etc.. ) . Wenn ich ein JFrame benutze, habe ich ja den blöden Fensterrahmen.Wie kann ich das in Swing eigentlich realisieren, wie kriege ich nun ein rahmenloses Fenster?

Gruß,
Scarlatti


----------



## Guest (16. Dez 2004)

Siehe JWindow.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Dez 2004)

Der Fachausdruck für das, was Du suchst lautet "Splash Screen".

Hier solltest Du Beispiele finden:

http://www.koders.com/?s=splash+screen&_:btn=Search&_:la=Java&_:li=*


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

du könntest auch auf uns verlinken ;>

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10304


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Dez 2004)

In der Java Link Base (JLiB) hier auf unseren Seiten gibts einen Link zu einem kompletten Tutorial.


----------



## jovicevic (4. Jan 2005)

ähhhh...


```
class MyWindow extends JFrame {

  public MyWindow(){

    this.setBounds(l10,10,10,10);
    this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    this.setUndecorated(true);

    this.setVisible(true);
  }
```


Oder meinst  du was anderes?

Gruß
michael


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2005)

wenn es ganz einfach sein soll kann man diesen Splash Screen auch mit "exe4j" erstellen...wenn es denn eine exe werden soll.
MFG


----------



## Roar (4. Jan 2005)

super. und was ist wenn er da was programmabhängiges draufschreiben will? außerdem kann sich nicht jeder exe4j kaufen (oder es sich anderweitig beschaffen *g)


----------



## Gast (4. Jan 2005)

exe4j gibts frei zum download!
kannst dir dann eine grafik erstellen und die dann bei exe4j angeben.
nachteil, wenn die version nicht registriert/gekauft ist, ist unter deinem splash screen kurze werbung für exe4j!


----------



## Roar (5. Jan 2005)

exe4j ist kommerziell und n programm mit so nem werbe popup (ich kenn das ding hatte ich auchmal) is doch zum wegschmeißen. und warum einfach wenn's auch schwierig geht?


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

der "werbe popup" kommt nicht wenn du einen splash... erzeugst.
es wird dann lediglich unter diesem angezeigt das es mit exe4j gemacht worden ist!
Aber ist deine Meinung! ich komm damit gut klar und es reicht für viele dinge einfach aus!
MFG


----------

